
Facebook just gave us one more reason never to trust it - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/4/10712026/facebook-android-research-trust
======
ChuckMcM
It is sad that people even care or think that General Mills doesn't
"experiment" on its customers by changing the amount of sugar or the size and
color of packages or the flavor description or the premiums offered.

The author here appears to feel that Facebook should be regulated as a utility
with an appointed oversight board :-) However, if you asked them "So you're
suggesting the country nationalize Facebook and make it the 'US Social Network
Service'?" they would probably sputter and cough and object, not understanding
that what they want "a non-commercial entity to provide a service that costs
millions of dollars a month to run for free" as just not being possible.

I think if someone can figure out a distributed social network where the cost
of running it is born by the users explicitly then you'll at least have an
alternative to suggest.

------
ZenoArrow
Seriously, who cares about this? It's not like they blocked access to their
services, you could still access Facebook via their website, it's just
harmless A/B testing.

~~~
smt88
The overreaction of the title is just to pull in clicks. A friend of mine
worked in the sensationalist world of internet publishing for years, and he
eventually felt absolutely filthy from being forced to do this kind of thing
dozens of times a day.

